# Improve my cappachino experience.



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm currently using lavaza qualita rossa beans for cappachino.

Despite being a supermarket bean with unknown roast date I am surprised to be getting reasonable results in a cappachino but am interested in a better quality hand roasted 'equivalent' in a similar style of bean/ roast.

Look forward to a recommendations


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Lavazza tend to be dark roasted (but when is the big question)

Suggest you give Rave a try - Their Signature Blend should work well for you


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

if you want something dark roasted try Londinium Espresso, they look a bit expensive at first but if you order a few bags it comes down to normal.

There is an Italian roaster somewhere in London that does fresh roasted Italian blends a few members buy from, i'm sure some will advise soon.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Allpress redchurch is fairly dark and quite forgiving


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

^^^ thanks all for the recommendations.

Went with 225g of the Rave Signature Blend and am happy with the results with cappachino

The rave also produced a very nice brew in the aeropress (minus 20 dial turns on the mc2)

My only concern with the rave was there was no roasting date on the packet and beans appeared to show some chaff anddisplay static on grinding. (Union revelation beans albeit not my taste appeared to be much better quality bean and not display chaff/ static)

I would purchase again over lavazza but will also try out the other recommendations.


----------

